# Tank mates



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I have noticed alot of people keep other fish with the P's,this is what happend to my last pleco in my shoal tank,it was at least 8" and the reds and caribe were about 2 to 4" when they killed it,it had alot of hidding spots,just thought i would share.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ohh sh*t man sorry bout your loss i have a 16 inch pl*co and hes never been with p's god i hope mine deosnt get mobbed


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear/see!! How long did your pleco actually survive in your tank for?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

you got some vicious little bastards :laugh:


----------



## piranha-lover-uk (Jan 21, 2004)

sorry for your loss. this kinda gets me thinking about mine but hes been in there since they came and they have never bit him. gave a plec from my p tank to my friend for 1 in his also to clean it. should i move mine and advise my friend to also?
fast response please !!!!


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

wow thats crazy, at least you know you dont have p*ssy piranhas...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

A lot of people complain about reds that are pussies, but sooner or later they come around,mine came around sooner,like i said, they killed this guy when they were only about 2 to 4 ",i know the caribe had a role in it,but everyone had fat bellys when i found it, the 1st one lasted about 3 weeks,it was about 6" this one well over 8" lasted 1 month,and if you guys look at my pygo tank pics in the pic forum,you can see they had many places to hide,i posted this for a heads up to all the new guys getting into p's,some last, but i have had no luck with any tank mates,now they grew up a bit and i will not even think about putting anything in the tank now.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Your best bet is a huge Pleco (+10") with well fed piranhas :nod: ...!


----------

